# pmags?



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that i am a proud owner of an AR15 style rifle i am wanting to get a few more mags for it.

my rifle only came with one factory metal magazine.

i was wondering what is your folks opinions of the plastic higher capacity magazines that are on the market.

are they worth buying or should i just look for metal higher capacity mags?

do the plastic ones work well in AR15 style weapons?

thanks for any input


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Pmags work just fine. Only problem is they are tough to find right now with the gun control stuff going on. If you can find em for a good price $10-15) grab em.


----------



## Yotinator (Jan 31, 2013)

GOOD LUCK.. I have been trying to find some as well and I have not seen any that weren't over priced..But if you find some under $30 buy em all and sell me a couple.haha


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

44mag.com just had 100 for sale for 29.00 keep a eye out this is the second time since the craze that they have had them in stock.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

They work just as well as a steel or aluminum mag.
I personally just use the standard gi style mags since they are generally cheaper and alot of times they are sold with anti tilt followers already in them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I were you I'd buy any AR mag I could get my hands on, be sure of your state laws on capacity for hunting though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're slowly becoming available. One local shop has a ton of PMags. Only drawback is they've marked em for $50 each. Found lots of 30 rd. of different makes and they're running for roughly $30 each. We can't use anything bigger than a 5 rd. for hunting so I only have a few 30 rd. Pmags myself. .223 ammo is becoming virtually non-existent around here and if you can find it the prices have gone up considerably. If I find any good deals I'll try and pass them on to the members here. I don't like gouging as all it does is create more animosity and unreal markets for people who WORK for their money !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> now that i am a proud owner of an AR15 style rifle i am wanting to get a few more mags for it.my rifle only came with one factory metal magazine.i was wondering what is your folks opinions of the plastic higher capacity magazines that are on the market.are they worth buying or should i just look for metal higher capacity mags?do the plastic ones work well in AR15 style weapons?thanks for any input


 Sneakygroundbuzzard, you picked a bad time to get an AR, magazines are way over priced and everyone is hoARding them, if you can find some for under $50 buy them, PM Glenway, he has a friend that has some (Colt) but they are $$$ I think? Ask Chris Miller he may know where to get some, a few months ago pmags were around $15 I don't have an AR but a Mini-14, they were on the same rack, did you look on Gunbroker($$)? Or try Midwayusa, and Natchez... Natchez has some good deals...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i found some steel mags today,so i bought 3 30rd mags for $30 each-ouch,local Scheels store had several hundred but they had a limit on how many you could purchase,so with the one that came with it i now have a total of 4 30rd mags,should be good for awhile.

i went in to my local Gander mtn store looking for some .223 ammo that was in the flyer i got in the mail yesterday afternoon

they had advertised,it was remington umc ammo 200 rd mox for $99.99,they also had advertised american eagle ar-223 ammo 100 rd box for $44.99.

i figured i would buy either or,depending on what they had left today.didnt see any on the shelves at all.i asked the guy in the gun dept. and he said"nope it all sold out yesterday before 11 am", i then said "well if that aint friggen great,i didnt get the ad untill yesterday afternoon" but then he said to keep coming back daily as they will be running that sale price all month long.

so once again i will be making daily rounds to the gun store.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats about the only way to find anything right now SGB....im pretty stocked on most things but my kids hav been shooting .22s like crazy and now im having real issues finding more ammo....

good luck SGB...stay warm


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all the local shops here have allkinds of .22 rounds

small packs,bulk packs,cans,collected edition boxes etc.

thats about the only caliber i cand readily find

i dont go thru that many .22 rounds,but may just stock up any how

one never knows these days,they could be like gold tommorrow


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got the same flyer. Our local Gander Mountain doesn't stock crap when there isn't a frenzy going on so I figured they probably had empty shelves to begin with. They had some good deals too. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Same here. I stopped in to Gander on the way home from work yesterday, saw their flyer and the shelves were still bear. Just a handful sad looking grown men (myself included lol) walking around like zombies, surprised that there's still no ammo.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I visited three gun stores this last week end looking for AR mags myself. I found 20 round PMags for $9.95 each at Whittaker's outside Owensboro, Ky. Also found used, refurbished metal 30 rounders in Elizabethtown at Sporters Express for $25. each. Bought two ten rounders a couple of weeks ago (PMags) for $20. each. Mags in Kentucky are hit or miss and prices are all over the board with 30 rounders in the $25 - 40 range. I need a couple of 5 round mags and guess I'm set.
Ammo: +1 for what everyone is saying. Kentucky Gun Company in Bardstown, Ky had a pallet of FMJ 55 grain 5.56 (200/case) in house Thursday. Clerk said half of it was already gone in two days! They had limit on # of cases per customer. Price worked out to about $.47 a round best I remember. Don't remember brand tho.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have yet to see a pmag in the local stores

but they all seem to have the steel ones for AR's and AK's right now

as of now i have a total of 6 30rd steel mags,counting the one the rifle came with

now i just need it to warm up so i can spend a few hours at the outdoor range to break in my new AR and get the scope dialed in

i am not going to the range untill it is atelast 40* outside so i can spend the time to do it right


----------



## Magari (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, to answer the original question;

PMAGS are preferred for a few reasons.

The plastic is extremely durable and less likely to bend or crunch.

Its lighter than steel

Less likely to cause a malfunction due to carbon buildup inside the mag.

They are quieter than metal magazines.

Some have nifty windows to see how many rounds are left without exposing them to the elements.

I'm an infantryman in the army and after two deployments to afghanistan, I swear by PMAGS.

They aren't cheap anymore though. I used to buy them for 12 dollars.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i didnt want pmags,was just curious as to what others thought of them

i did find steel ones

which is good,because i have a steeel weapon and not a plastic one lol

so plastic realy wasnt an option,but i wouold have bought them if thats all i could have found,glad i found steel ones


----------



## Magari (Feb 12, 2013)

YotePill said:


> Pmags are great for civilian use....not so much for military applications....since the Army banned the use of them.
> 
> http://kitup.military.com/2012/05/army-stands-ban-unathorized-pmags.html
> 
> ...


PMAGs are not banned.

http://www.guns.com/2012/06/07/pentagon-army-tacom-lcmc-allows-magpul-pmags-non-usgi-magazines/

Every unit is different, however, before I became a sniper section leader I was an forever will be first an Infantryman. 
I am currently deployed to Afghanistan.
Sniper is not an MOS, 11B is.

I was simply attempting to answer sneakygroundbuzzard's question. 
My opinion remains, after 2 deployments to afghanistan as an 11B, I wouldn't trust my life with a metal magazine when the prices for PMAGs were only 12 dollars. Now, obviously, this is not the case and probably impractical for a civilian who has to ask himself why he is paying all the extra money for a plastic magazine.

As a sniper section leader I still carry an M-4 on most missions, I am no longer a trigger man, and inside the wire my role is the mentorship of the observers/spotters. Outside the wire I usually play the role of RTO for the sniper team so they can focus on observing the target area and I can focus on reporting, battle tracking, calling for fire, ect.

My unit is organized a bit hap-hazardly due to the minimum manning. Our platoons are about 18 men strong and my section is only 5 people strong. We are all 11Bs, but only a few of us have sniper schoolhouse training. I personally went to the German Sniper School and one of my observers went to the US school in Georgia. Our privates received the majority of their training on the ground out here in Afghanistan.

I would hope all the other sniper section leaders in the Army are infantrymen... I would hope.

Sorry, off-topic.

HK mags are really nice too, but heavy.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pmags are banned in the Marine Corps because the new M27. Appearantly Pmags done have the tolerances if they need to use it in the weapon. I think that's garbage but hey I'm just a sergeant! Of course there has been resistance and Marines that try to fight the system by in the end we all do what we are told. It's called Discipline. Either way I've always used the steel and aluminum mags because I had a ton of them that weren't issued and used for my own AR and never had a single problem during any firefight or hunting escapade for that matter, it's all a matter of preference. Get what works for you and your gun.


----------

